# John Coltrane - Blue Train



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is one of my favorite Jazz albums ever. It has such a spirit and never fails to brighten my mood. Anyone else really love this album?

:tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I really love it! One of the first I got. But in the end I love A Love Supreme even more.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah, like this one next after Giant Steps.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Yeah, like this one next after Giant Steps.


I hear ya, but there seems to be something very special about Blue Train to me. The production is phenomenal, it's airy and just flows into your veins I feel.

The only other jazz album to have that effect on me is Kind of Blue.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I hear ya, but there seems to be something very special about Blue Train to me. The production is phenomenal, it's airy and just flows into your veins I feel.
> 
> The only other jazz album to have that effect on me is Kind of Blue.


"Blue Train" benefits from the superior sound of Blue Note as compared with Atlantic and Impulse (IMHO). If I recall correctly, Atlantic's original masters were lost in a fire. And even though Rudy Van Gelder worked on the Impulse recordings, most of them (with exceptions like Oliver Nelson's "Blues and the Abstract Truth") don't sound as good to me as the Blue Note releases from the late 50s and early 60s. But I still prefer later Coltrane.

Try Cannonball Adderley's "Somethin' Else" featuring Miles Davis. Also "Sketches of Spain."


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I liked Blue Train so much that I transcribed Coltrane’s solo by slowing it down to half speed on a tape recorder, and it wasn’t easy because he was really blazing through some of his lines. Later, Lee Morgan’s solo on trumpet. Morgan’s solo was remarkable because I believe he was only 19 at the time and had some great years ahead of him before his untimely demise. This was Coltrane in what I would call his middle period where he had started cleaning up his life after his drugs and alcohol problems and was stepping up more as a leader into his own independence after being with Miles. Classic album!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

"Blue Train" is a great release. I also enjoy "My Favorite Things", "Giant Steps", "Coltrane Plays the Blues", "A Love Supreme", "Impressions", and the Coltrane Quartet recordings "Coltrane" and "Ballads". I have a few others, but these are my favorites.

I completely understand this being one of your favorite jazz albums and the effect it has on you. Not to sell John Coltrane short, but Eric Dolphy's "Outward Bound" album does the same thing for me, "...*never fails to brighten my mood*."


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Joe B said:


> "Blue Train" is a great release. I also enjoy "My Favorite Things", "Giant Steps", "Coltrane Plays the Blues", "A Love Supreme", "Impressions", and the Coltrane Quartet recordings "Coltrane" and "Ballads". I have a few others, but these are my favorites.
> 
> I completely understand this being one of your favorite jazz albums and the effect it has on you. Not to sell John Coltrane short, but Eric Dolphy's "Outward Bound" album does the same thing for me, "...*never fails to brighten my mood*."


"Coltrane Plays the Blues" and "My Favorite Things" were the albums that jump started me with his music. I'm an avid theatergoer and director manqué. All the tracks on "My Favorite Things" are based on tunes from Broadway musicals. And when, in my fantasy, I am directing "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf," in the scene where Martha and Nick dance, the music is always "Blues to Elvin."


----------

